# My stanza doesn't crank sometimes



## stanzaman (Apr 2, 2004)

Sometimes when I turn the key in the igniton, the car won't crank or turn; it just clicks and then after a couple of turns it finally comes on! I just got a new starter and alternator installed as well as a semi new battery but the problem still persists. anyone know the cause of this???


----------



## altima8 (Apr 28, 2006)

stanzaman said:


> Sometimes when I turn the key in the igniton, the car won't crank or turn; it just clicks and then after a couple of turns it finally comes on! I just got a new starter and alternator installed as well as a semi new battery but the problem still persists. anyone know the cause of this???



I may be wrong, but if your car is an automatic then it is probably the gearshift position sensor (if that's what it's called?). Try pushing up slightly (don't FORCE it) on the gear shifter when you start the car to see if it helps, and if I'm not mistaken the Stanza can be started in Neutral (some cars only allow in Park) so try that as well to see if the problem is still there. I would try it myself, but my Stanza is 5 speed. Hope this helps...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Gearshift position sensors were used on the manual transmissions; neutral safety switches were used on auto trannies. The shift linkage rod bushings had a tendancy to melt as they were plastic and were located above the catalytic converter heat shield. It's also possible that the starter solenoid on the new starter is bad, there is excessive resistance in the cables or poor contacts on the cable ends.


----------

